# plone 2.1 zope 2.8.1

## cppe

How can I use plone-2.1 and zope-2.8.1?

[ebuild  N    ] net-zope/zope-2.8.0  +unicode 5,191 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/zprod-manager-0.3  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-zope/formulator-1.8.0  82 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-zope/placelesstranslationservice-fork-1.0_rc7  38 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-zope/epoz-0.8.4  43 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-zope/externaleditor-0.8  69 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/zope-config-0.5-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-zope/groupuserfolder-3.2  515 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-zope/btreefolder2-1.0.1  11 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-zope/zope-2.7.6  +unicode 2,828 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-zope/plonetranslations-0.5  1,640 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-zope/cmf-1.5.1  796 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-zope/cmfquickinstallertool-1.5.0  11 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-zope/cmf-1.4.7  603 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-zope/cmfformcontroller-1.0.3  43 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/wv-1.0.3  -wmf +xml2 837 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/xlhtml-0.5  264 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/pdftohtml-0.36-r3  293 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/unrtf-0.19.3-r1  124 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/docutils-0.3.7  -emacs -glep 611 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/htmltidy-4.8.6  -debug -doc -xml 387 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-zope/portaltransforms-1.3.3  148 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-zope/generator-1.3.0.13  4 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-zope/mimetypesregistry-1.3.3  69 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-zope/validation-1.3.1  10 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-zope/archetypes-1.3.2  362 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-zope/ploneerrorreporting-0.11  12 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-zope/cmfactionicons-0.9  15 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-zope/plone-2.0.5-r1  692 kB

----------

## nixnut

There is no plone 2.1 release yet and therefore no ebuild.

----------

## vadimk

I just submitted bunch of ebuilds for Plone 2.1 RC2

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=102838

----------

## NightMonkey

 *vadimk wrote:*   

> I just submitted bunch of ebuilds for Plone 2.1 RC2
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=102838

 

Sure wish those ebuilds were not rejected for acceptance into Portage - it would be nice to have 2.1 RC* in unstable to do migration tests (and maybe even help upstream with problem reports, as they have requested). I don't really get why for some packages in Portage have upstream alpha versions in unstable, and others, only upstream stable versions have ebuilds. Kind of a crapshoot.

Of course, I know I could just install Plone 2.1 RC* myself, but that would negate the usefulness of Portage's package management, which is the major reason I love Gentoo.  :Smile: 

EDIT: Oh, and Zope 2.8.1 is now in Portage, FYI.

----------

## vadimk

I have submitted another bunch of ebuilds for Plone 2.1 RC3

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=103848

Sure Plone 2.1 is just around the corner.  But why wait!?

There are 53 2.1 bugs in issue trucker. And deadline moved few times.  May be they need our help.  :Wink: 

----------

## jrcourtois

 *vadimk wrote:*   

> I have submitted another bunch of ebuilds for Plone 2.1 RC3

 

This could be great to have a clean install of Archetypes (I think it comes with plone 2.1)

----------

## NightMonkey

Plone 2.1 is out - check http://plone.org/. Yay!

----------

## vadimk

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=105187

----------

## NightMonkey

 *vadimk wrote:*   

> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=105187

 

Whatever that is, I doubt, in its current form, will be accepted by the Portage maintainers. And this bug has ebuilds known to work with the RC releases: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=102838 .

----------

## vadimk

 *NightMonkey wrote:*   

>  *vadimk wrote:*   https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=105187 
> 
> Whatever that is, I doubt, in its current form, will be accepted by the Portage maintainers. And this bug has ebuilds known to work with the RC releases: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=102838 .

 

I have adjusted it and now it's open.

----------

## Skraut

Not to be a pest, but any idea when this will make it's way into portage??

----------

